# Keith or Keith's Dairy in Altoona PA?



## Crist Clapper (May 29, 2012)

How do I get information on Keith or Keith's Dairy in Altoona PA?


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

What info are you looking for?
 '


----------



## Crist Clapper (May 29, 2012)

Years in business.  Location.  History stuff?


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2012)

Hello Crist Clapper,

 You gotta engage your googler:

 "Name: Samuel Henry Keith
 Sex: M
 Birth: 15 SEP 1868 in Eagle Foundry, Huntingdon county
 Death: ABT 1 FEB 1938 in At home, Altoona, PA
 Burial: Rose Hill Cemetery, Altoona, PA
 Note:
 Samuel Henry Keith, one of Altoona's pioneer dairymen, died at his home, 1615
 > Seventh avenue, Altoona, Monday night at 11:10 o'clock of a heart ailment.
 > Bedfast for the past nine weeks, he became steadily more serious. In the milk
 > business continuously since 1909, Mr. Keith was one of the first in Altoona
 > to operate a plant for the pasteurizing of milk. He held a leading position
 > in the business. Since 1919 his two sons, Clarence R. and S. Norman Keith,
 > had been associated as partners with him, the company operating under the
 > name of Keith's Dairy, its plant at 710 Fifteenth street, Altoona. Mr. Keith
 > was an active and prominent member of the Altoona Eighth Avenue Methodist
 > church serving for many years as a member of the official board. He was a
 > member of the Berean Bible class of the church school. Samuel Henry Keith was
 > born in Eagle Foundry, Huntingdon county, September 15, 1868, a son of Samuel
 > J. and Catherine A. (McClain) Keith. He spent his early years there, later
 > moving to Morrison Cove with his family. He went to Altoona about 45 years
 > ago. Marrying Agnes Leah Cramer of Altoona; he had resided there since that
 > time. Members of the family include his wife, two sons, Clarence R. Keith of
 > Altoona and S. Norman Keith of Sun Brook, near Cross Keys, four
 > grandchildren, Jean Louise, Clarence R., Jr., Mary Jane and Helen Joanne, and
 > four brothers, Charles C. Keith of Altoona, George A. of Llyswen, I. Newton
 > and John W. Keith, both of Curryville. Funeral services will be conducted by
 > Rev. C.W. Fields, pastor of the First Methodist church in Huntingdon, at the
 > family home Wednesday afternoon at 2:30 o'clock. Interment in Rose Hill
 > cemetery, Altoona. The body may be viewed at the home.
 > Daily News, Huntingdon, Pa., Tuesday, February 1, 1938" From.

 Are they related to the Claycombs?


----------



## Crist Clapper (May 29, 2012)

Thanks thanks thanks!  I have two milk bottles from this dairy that were found with the Claycomb's Dairy bottle (of which is still a big mistery!).  I'll try to Google the dates the dairy was in business... But if you happen to find it...


----------



## Crist Clapper (May 29, 2012)

Can't seem to find any information about the Dairy Business itself.  If you find anything... Please let me know?  Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2012)

Hey,

  There may have been more than one Keith Dairy in the Altoona area:

 "Charles C. Keith Altoona  E Rd  1  $48  quart" From.

 Genealogy confuses the heck outta me, but If I'm reading the above correctly, Charles was Samuel's brother. 




From.a


----------



## Crist Clapper (May 30, 2012)

Understood on the genealogy stuff.  And unfortunately often they are fee-based. 



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


----------

